# High Rise Apt



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

DWV in the ceiling below 20 Floors of Apt Units, 300 Units total, most are sovent stacks, with a few waste stack vents here and there

Google Photos Link


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn fine work sir!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Boy that looks pretty!!! nice work..what kind of anchors did you use in the concrete?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks! Hilti 3/8 Drop in's


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Work of art!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks great! Is Jose L. over there with you?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice but kinda hackish cause yall didnt pour lead


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

How long did this take?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Shop fab with or without cad on the cuts or field?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nice but kinda hackish cause yall didnt pour lead


maybe they did on the underground..........:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> maybe they did on the underground..........:laughing:


If they went bell and spigot underground, I bet they used tyseal, or Charlotte compression gaskets.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> If they went bell and spigot underground, I bet they used tyseal, or Charlotte compression gaskets.


my response was an inside joke for plumbdrum..lol..im sure they didnt use lead and oakum..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> my response was an inside joke for plumbdrum..lol..im sure they didnt use lead and oakum..


Only in Chicago would they use lead and oakum.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Only in Chicago would they use lead and oakum.


Cause in Chicago we are skilled... And about 30 years behind the times.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Cause in Chicago we are skilled...* And about 30 years behind the times*.


....caused by lead on the brain.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We still require lead on urinal waste lines and fittings at foundation wall. Commercial use only.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> We still require lead on urinal waste lines and fittings at foundation wall. Commercial use only.


for real?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> for real?


Yes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Yes


so for urinal drain lines in cast iron, you want lead and oakum instead of tight seals or nohub clamps? any particular reason?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so for urinal drain lines in cast iron, you want lead and oakum instead of tight seals or nohub clamps? any particular reason?


It's not what I want, it's what the code asks for. They claim the urine could break down the rubber so lead and oakum to a point of dilution.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> It's not what I want, it's what the code asks for. They claim the urine could break down the rubber so lead and oakum to a point of dilution.


see now this is a perfect example of bad code, that should be changed...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> see now this is a perfect example of bad code, that should be changed...


 I'm all for it, get rid of the lead. Unfortunately that's the code I have to enforce.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm all for it, get rid of the lead. Unfortunately that's the code I have to enforce.


true, but you have input to the code makers for code change..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I still insist my guys lead in CI closet flanges. No torque set for us, please. My apprentices love it. They brag about it in class. It's inert below the potty. Besides recycled lead is free, all we have to pay for is the oakum.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I still insist my guys lead in CI closet flanges. No torque set for us, please. My apprentices love it. They brag about it in class. It's inert below the potty. Besides recycled lead is free, all we have to pay for is the oakum.


the problem with lead and employees is all the saftey stuff to prevent breathing lead fumes and lead exposure and lead contamination of the area you are working on...just like if you broke and dropped and old mercury control and someone sees it...geez its like a murder scene...lead will be just as big of an issue,,along with asbestos...


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Plumbus:

Field fit, layout was based on a clash detection model but we don't fab from that


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> Looks great! Is Jose L. over there with you?


Thanks, yea he is here


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> We still require lead on urinal waste lines and fittings at foundation wall. Commercial use only.


Uhhhhhh whyyyyyyy????


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Uhhhhhh whyyyyyyy????


 Originally Posted by *ShtRnsdownhill* 
_ so for urinal drain lines in cast iron, you want lead and oakum instead of tight seals or nohub clamps? any particular reason?_
It's not what I want, it's what the code asks for. They claim the urine could break down the rubber so lead and oakum to a point of dilution.

I guess Mass. is still in the dark ages with modern materials...:yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Originally Posted by ShtRnsdownhill so for urinal drain lines in cast iron, you want lead and oakum instead of tight seals or nohub clamps? any particular reason? It's not what I want, it's what the code asks for. They claim the urine could break down the rubber so lead and oakum to a point of dilution. I guess Mass. is still in the dark ages with modern materials...:yes:


 Not all of it is in the dark ages, gaskets and no hub is allowed, some pvc is allowed in commercial use for limited use situation . I don't mind the lead and oaken , keeps the old school technique alive. If the board decides to eliminate it I'm ok with that too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Not all of it is in the dark ages, gaskets and no hub is allowed, some pvc is allowed in commercial use for limited use situation . I don't mind the lead and oaken , keeps the old school technique alive. If the board decides to eliminate it I'm ok with that too.


I figured with the hazardous labeling of lead, the liabilities with working especially on a commercial sight would out way the possibility of a rubber gasket fail, but nothing is said about the seal connecting the urinal to the flange??? 
the reason the powers to be by me , got rid of the mercury testers for gas lines and now use a 5 psi gauge...the mercury was too hazardous...fyi..not debating or arguing, just hashing some info..


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

nice work, looks great. You don't see craftsmanship that that to often. 
i love the large jobs
:thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks good. Old school lead joints should be kept in codes just for nothing else but to teach the youngsters how to repair some old stuff. It has its place as in base of risers ,prefab work and stool flanges.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

h2omanipulator said:


> Plumbus:
> 
> Field fit, layout was based on a clash detection model but we don't fab from that


So you are given drawings with dim. and elev. for layout.


----------

